# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Making a hole in an asbestos sheet?

## Williamstown

Bathroom has asbestos sheeting behind the tiles/wall.  I want to install (or have someone else install) a window in the bathroom in this wall.  The question is can a hole be safely made in asbestos sheeting without taking out the entire sheet, which would mean me taking down the tile wall - which will be expensive. 
I rang around a few asbestos removalist to determine whether they could somehow do it safely without power tools or with power tools somehow trapping the particles.  One guy said it could be done by using a chisel to chisel out the section, as the compresses with the chisel wont create the small airborn dust particles. 
Has anyone had holes made in asbestos sheets before, and if so do they have someone they would recommend (in Melbourne)?

----------


## attie

I started work as an apprentice carpenter in 1960 and my very first job was to notch out  fibro [super 6] roof sheeting with a hand saw, from then I was constantly in contact with it until it was phased out. I'm not saying that asbestos isn't dangerous but, now that the dangers have been pointed out just treat it with a bit of respect. Pretty well every home in Australia built in those days has asbestos sheeting in them, it was that or masonite.
If it were me I would simply cut it out with a hand saw and if you are a bit concerned spray the area with liquid silicon to keep it moist as you do it.

----------


## Williamstown

Attie,
Thanks for your reply.  That is similar to what the guy I spoke to said, so I may get him to quote on it for me.  I'd rather him cut/chisel it out then me.

----------


## Bloss

Hand tools are best and water is your friend - as is a good mask and disposable overalls. The risk from asbestos is ingestion into the lungs of airborne dust so if you use masks and then moisture to stop dust the risk is very, very low. 
Using a suitable tool - a hacksaw blade tool (which allows you to have a good grip and gives the flexibility to use a longer or shorter part of the open ended blade) is good for this stuff with a coarse tooth blade (say 18tpi). 
On tiles it is best to mark out the opening position to the nearest grout line and start cutting by a dragging motion until it breaks through the grout and then cuts through the asbestos sheeting. You will need to take care when you come across studs & noggins - just flatten out to cut only what you want to cut). Of course knowing where any electricity cabling might be would be handy too as ever when cutting into a wall. 
Disposal of the piece of asbestos sheeting will need to accord with the rules where you are - in the ACT one is required to wrap it in securely builders plastic and it can be placed in bins supplied for the purpose at two recycling sites, but the regulations vary widely across the country (and you might be forced to use a licensed removalist even for that small job). 
Not a hard job, but one needing some care, a few sensible precautions, and an awareness of the regs on bound asbestos removal in your area.

----------

